# Fishing Eagles Jan. 2010



## jtee (Jan 3, 2010)

Took these today ..... a great day of Eagle photography.


----------



## Casshew (Jan 3, 2010)

Yikes, those talons are pretty scary, great pics.


----------



## Big (Jan 3, 2010)

Look out fish!


----------



## EricD (Jan 4, 2010)

Only 2 comments!!!??/   Awesome captures my friend. Being a Raptor lover I can appreciate the patience it takes to get the shots!!:thumbup:


----------



## jtee (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments ,here are a couple more ....


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice...I watch these fellows come in along the Mississippi.
Great shots.


----------



## Art Photographers (Jan 4, 2010)

I for one love them! I need to get out more.


----------



## jtee (Jan 5, 2010)

Mulewings~ said:


> Nice...I watch these fellows come in along the Mississippi.
> Great shots.





Art Photographers said:


> I for one love them! I need to get out more.



 Thank you both, its such a treat to be able to shoot these ,here are a couple more with evening light on them .


----------



## TokZik (Jan 5, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## Bambi (Jan 5, 2010)

I am so envious!! I want to be able to take shots like these some day!


----------



## ShutterBird (Jan 5, 2010)

I know where you might have taken these! We went there last year. Beautiful pictures! They really made my eyes water up!


----------



## Big (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn! The last 2 you posted are incredible!


----------



## Casshew (Jan 5, 2010)

How big are those things? what's the wingspan?


----------



## jtee (Jan 5, 2010)

TokZik said:


> Great pics



Thank you very much.



Bambi said:


> I am so envious!! I want to be able to take shots like these some day!



  LOL dont be ....... There are plenty of Eagles all over North America. Just have to get out there and photograph them





ShutterBird said:


> I know where you might have taken these! We went there last year. Beautiful pictures! They really made my eyes water up!



 Thank you ,where do you think I took these at ?



Big said:


> Damn! The last 2 you posted are incredible!



 Thank you much ,the best light of the day is right at when the sun goes over the trees





Casserole said:


> How big are those things? what's the wingspan?



Very large and beautiful bird .

Female
Stands 35" to 37"
Wingspan 79" to 90 "

Male
Stands 30" to 34"
Wingspan 72" to 85"


----------



## Casshew (Jan 5, 2010)

They are wider than my dining room table, amazing.


----------



## icassell (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow!  Between  you and Eric, I'm really getting my eagle fix for the day.  I absolutely love the 3rd one of the first set!


----------



## WI_hntr (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome photos, great captures!!   Congrats!!!


----------



## jtee (Jan 14, 2010)

WI_hntr said:


> Awesome photos, great captures!!   Congrats!!!



 Thank you ,the birds should get the congrats cause they do all the work Im just there to capture a moment in their life.


----------



## davev (Jan 17, 2010)

jtee said:


> Thank you ,where do you think I took these at ?



Nice shots.

I figure you're somewhere near one of the lock and dams along the Mississippi.
Your evening shots had good light, so you're on the west side of the river,
I'd say L&D 14.

I've gone to L&D 18 for the last 3 years, great fun.


----------



## jtee (Jan 20, 2010)

davev said:


> jtee said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you ,where do you think I took these at ?
> ...



 Thats an excellent guess and a correct one , We must have hit the jackpot so far this year when we went cause now the numbers are down to 5-8 birds and with the mild temps and no Shad in the river they are moving on in the look for food.


----------

